
Show HN: Instagram in terminal - billcccheng
See your Instragram feeds inside your terminal:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;billcccheng&#x2F;instagram-terminal-news-feed" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;billcccheng&#x2F;instagram-terminal-news-feed</a>
======
marcelobparra
I liked the fact that you use "Instagram 10.3.2 (iPhone7,2; iPhone OS 9_3_3;
en_US; en-US; scale=2.00; 750x1334) AppleWebKit/420+" as the user-agent. Is
using the official Instagram API so difficult that you have to resort to these
techniques? (Just asking, I'm totally for doing this, I also hate Instagram
and everybody in the Facebook family for their walledgardenness.)

